# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Места, где вы не побываете.....

## Irina

*Места, где вы не побываете.....*


*Архивы Ватикана* засекречены только с точки проникновения в сами хранилища. При этом любой желающий может получить из архивов Ватикана любой документ и прочесть. Несмотря на скандальное описание архивов Ватикана в романе Дэна Брауна «Ангелы и демоны», реальная ситуация с документами, хранящимися в архиве, полностью противоречит литературным измышлениям: все документы абсолютно доступны. Для желающих получить доступ к информации, хранящейся в архивах Ватикана, существует специальный каталог всех документов. Считается, что в здании архива находится почти 35 тысяч документов.А для их хранения используются стеллажи длиной в общей сложности более 80 км.

*
Зона 51* псевдоним для военной базы, расположенной в южной части штата Невада на западе Соединенных Штатов, 133 км от города Лас-Вегас. Расположена, на южном берегу озеро Грум, находится скрытый большой военный аэродром. Основной целью является базой для поддержки разработок и испытаний экспериментальных самолетов и систем вооружения. Строжайшей секретности вокруг базы, само существование которых правительство США, с трудом признает, сделало его частым предметом разговоров о теории заговора и центральной базой исследований НЛО.


*RAF Menwith Hill - британская военная база*, которая имеет связи с глобальной шпионской сетью Echelon. Она содержит обширную спутниковую наземную станцию, связь перехвата, систему предупреждения о ракетном нападении и носит название, как крупнейшая электронная станция мониторинга в мире. Сеть Echelon была создана для наблюдения за военной и дипломатической деятельностью Советского Союза и Восточного блока с союзниками во времена холодной войны, в начале 1960-х, но после ее окончания, работает и сейчас, занимается наблюдением о намеках террористических заговоров, политической и дипломатической разведкой. Она также принимала участие в докладах, о коммерческим шпионаже и считается, что фильтрует все телефонное звонки и радиосвязь во многих странах мира.
*

У нормального человека не должно возникнуть желания проникнуть в потайные коридоры Центра экстренных операций Mount Weather в США:* основанный в эпоху Холодной войны в пятидесятых годах, он продолжает функционировать сегодня в качестве центра экстренного реагирования на катастрофы и природные катаклизмы. Сегодня управление Центром осуществляет Федеральное агентство по чрезвычайным ситуациям США и в случае любой, даже локальной катастрофы большинство телекоммуникаций осуществляется через Центр. В случае глобальной катастрофы Центр экстренных операций Mount Weather станет местом для эвакуации вашингтонских политиков.


*White’s – самый эксклюзивный в Великобритании мужской клуб,* основанный в 1693 году итальянцем Франческо Бьянко. Фамилия основателя переводится как «Белый» (White), в честь чего закрытый клуб и получил такое название. В первую очередь White’s известен своей «книгой ставок», в которой члены клуба оставляют самые странные ставки – например, ставка в размере 3 тысяч фунтов стерлингов на то, какая из двух дождевых капель первой достигнет края оконного стекла. Членом клуба White’s стать необычайно сложно. Во-первых, в White’s никогда не проникнуть ни одной женщине. Во-вторых, мужчина может попасть в клуб только по приглашению уважаемого члена White’s, которое поддержат еще двое. По большому счету, получить приглашение в клуб может только член королевской семьи или же пользующийся огромным авторитетом представитель политики или мира искусств.


*Межгорье** – закрытый город в республике Башкортостан,* расположенный у подножья горы Ямантау и основанный в 1979 году. Самая высокая гора Южного Урала, Ямантау достигает 1640 метров и, наряду с Косвиньским Камнем, горным массивом Северного Урала, считается местом, где расположены секретные подземные бункеры и ядерные лаборатории. В конце девяностых, после распада Советского союза и в период про-западной политики Бориса Ельцина, американским спутником были засняты масштабные раскопки в районе Ямантау. Позднее на этом месте были выстроены два закрытых поселения, Белорецк-15 и Белорецк-16, позже образовавшие Межгорье. Слухи о том, что на самом деле собой представляет Межгорье, ходят самые разные – от бункера для политических лидеров на случай ядерной войны до хранилища сокровищ Российской империи

----------

